

Ask HN: Is this the right way to create a "Ask HN" post? - MrBra

Do you just put "Ask HN:" before the title ?
Or do you get a "Ask HN:" link after you reach some karma points ?
======
redegg
Yes, submissions with text will be caught by the 'ask' filter.

------
andymoe
"Ask HN:" works fine. see: <http://news.ycombinator.com/ask>

